# Shanghai's bizarre Oriental Land



## nuuumannn (Nov 12, 2017)

Oriental Land is an 'Oriental theme park' about an hour's drive outside of Shanghai on the shore of a massive lake, with the centre piece of the military displays being an artificial full scale aircraft carrier! It's a truly bizarre place, but the hardware is fascinating. If you find yourself in Shanghai and you have a day to spare, look out for it. At present there is no other way of getting there direct except by car, so I took a taxi, which was expensive, even for China, where travel by taxi is usually cheap for wealthy Western tourists. The way back was more conviluted, since I chose not to return by taxi owing to the cost, and took a bus to the nearest town, hoping for a bus into Shanghai, but couldn't find one, so, caught a taxi to Honqqiao airport and from there I caught a train back to the city. That all took around two and a half hours! The underground rail network is expanding to take in Oriental Land in future, so such a laborious means of getting there and back won't be necessary in future.

Anyway, a few images and link below to more. Read the captions to the images for more information.

Chinese aircraft carrier






Xian H-6





Harbin H-5





Type 96 Main Battle Tank





Type 033 submarine 280





The carrier deck





Link to page: Oriental Land

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2017)

Interesting stuff, and good on you for taking the time to do the trip.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 12, 2017)

Nice shots


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 12, 2017)

Very cool, great shots!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2017)

Cool shots!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2017)

Great shots!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2017)

Yep, pretty Cool...


----------



## Graeme (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks Grant!

So....the carrier is the world's biggest mock-up?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 23, 2017)

Very adventurous of you. Well played.

Jeff


----------

